# Headfit torque



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't seem to find the torque spec for the headfit system on the new 585's. A friend's has managed to come loose such that he has some play. We've tightened by hand (without the bb tool) and it seems to have gone away, but I wanted some reference before cranking down on it.

Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Thre is not reason to specify a torque. I've never seen a wrench that would fit a torque wrench and engage the splines.

Just tighten it until you get a little additional drag as the fork is turned, then back the nut up 1/8 turn or less. If the bearing is adjusted too tight, the front wheel will not readily self-center after a turn. It's better to be on the edge of too tight than too loose.


----------

